# Give yourself a new fursona



## Jarren (Apr 24, 2017)

So let's say, for whatever reason, you need to select a new species for your fursona. What would you pick and why?

Me? I'd have trouble choosing. Gryphons are coolI and I've got a bit of a thing for mythical critters. Alternately, I've always liked otters and outer behavior seems rather endearing.

How about you guys?


----------



## Simo (Apr 24, 2017)

Let's see...my alternate fursona is already The Fossa, those sleek, agile creatures with long tails that leap from branch to branch, chasing lemurs! I love the mysterious eyes, the rounded ears, the curious paws, the somewhat feline traits, while being more closely related to the mongoose.

So I'd be a Fossa. And with no name, just Fossa, or Fossa Boy, because it doesn't seem like Fossas need names, or would much care.

A few actual Fossas:










Little Fossa cubs:






So that's my pick! I love how sturdy they look, and in nature documentaries, they are amazing to watch move. That, and to live mainly in trees, sleeping on a cozy branch sounds fun.


----------



## Frostbyte The Shark (Apr 24, 2017)

Hmm.. toughie..

Here would be a list of my next choices:
Skunk
Cat
Fox
Dragon

Most likely it would be a skunk. I think they're cute and understand the smell is just a defensive thing.
Perhaps the reason I choose this is because they are sometimes misunderstood, just like sharks.
That or the reason would be that I like Pepe le Pew and Fifi la Fume too much.

I have a previous fursona that is a cat, so I'll avoid that one..
It would definitely have to me something that you don't see a lot of people with, so something like a fox would be out.
And I'm not sure what kind of dragon I would be

As for your choices. Griffons are definitely cool. And I think my brother leans towards otters, or monkeys, but he's not a definite furry so I'm not sure.


----------



## biscuitfister (Apr 24, 2017)

Easy i didnt know maned wolf existed till i found the forums a couple years ago and i would change my husky to a maned wolf


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 25, 2017)

My secondary fursona would be one of my player characters from Skyrim: A pink Argonian female named Sky-Song. :3


----------



## Dongding (Apr 25, 2017)

Probably a rabbit.


----------



## Tezzy Fur (Apr 25, 2017)

I've been playing around with the idea of a border collie. They're my favourite breed of dog, super intelligent and unbelievably energetic. I had a dream recently that I was a border collie sitting on the foot of my masters bed, it was very relaxing. If it became a fursona it would have to be ADHD and bounce around everywhere. As soon as I move to somewhere with lots of space I'm going to get one. Any suggestions for names?


----------



## TheRealKingKoopa (Apr 25, 2017)

I'd probably be a manticore. My current 'sona ("personal" sona instead of "avatar" sona, if that makes any sense) is a gryphon, so I can keep up the theme of mythical lion-based creatures with wings.

And if I need to choose more I'll just flip through the D&D Monster Manual and choose one that looks cool.


----------



## Frostbyte The Shark (Apr 25, 2017)

Tezzy Fur said:


> Any suggestions for names?


I'm not really great at coming up with names, so I can't really help much. You could just keep the name Tezzy? Unless that's the name of your current sona. Usually I go to random name generators for names, haha.


----------



## Simo (Apr 25, 2017)

Tezzy Fur said:


> I've been playing around with the idea of a border collie. They're my favourite breed of dog, super intelligent and unbelievably energetic. I had a dream recently that I was a border collie sitting on the foot of my masters bed, it was very relaxing. If it became a fursona it would have to be ADHD and bounce around everywhere. As soon as I move to somewhere with lots of space I'm going to get one. Any suggestions for names?



Bandit! 

I think it sounds cute


----------



## Yvvki (Apr 25, 2017)

Most likely an Alohan Raichu. Just because it's my favorite pokemon and I like the chubbyness. ;v;


----------



## Tezzy Fur (Apr 25, 2017)

Simo said:


> Bandit!
> 
> I think it sounds cute



Perfect, black and white fur too. bandit it is


----------



## Trashsona (Apr 25, 2017)

The life of a trash can is tough sometimes, like people just assume that they can leave me with their waste without considering how I feel. I was thinking I could use an upgrade, maybe a battle droid. Or If money is no object than a colossus would be cool! Then I shall have my revenge.


----------



## Pipistrele (Apr 25, 2017)

I'll be a robot from Mega Man. My name will be Bat Man. Yeah, I'm very creative thank you.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 25, 2017)

I always knew this was my true calling





Gyazo - 9873c753fba115f1450189edc5475dee.png


----------



## Frostbyte The Shark (Apr 25, 2017)

Trashsona said:


> The life of a trash can is tough sometimes, like people just assume that they can leave me with their waste without considering how I feel. I was thinking I could use an upgrade, maybe a battle droid. Or If money is no object than a colossus would be cool! Then I shall have my revenge.



Look on the bright side.. Better a trash can than a toilet! I think..
I wish you the best on your upgrade.


----------



## Cloudyhue (Apr 25, 2017)

Probably a Primagen if I could get my hands on one or a dragon. I've always wanted an awesome hellish dragon character but don't have the time or money. It's not a priority right now and I think I'm okay without one.


----------

